

Easy Collaborative Review Through Email - flowcontrolio
http://try.flowcontrol.io/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=cp1&utm_campaign=show1

======
jarito
This seems like it might be useful to me. I clicked through it, but the
landing page needs some work.

There are some example features at the bottom, but no screenshots, no detail
and no way for me to try it out without me signing up.

I would suggest adding some more content to the landing page so that I can see
if this is useful before going through the signup process.

~~~
flowcontrolio
Jarito - thanks for the feedback! What sorts of details would you be most
interested in?

We have something working but it's not super pretty (yet), so we wanted to see
if we find a smaller audience first to showcase it to before opening it up.
I'd love to show it to you - is there a way I can reach you? Or you can
contact me at yukuan@flowcontrol.io. Thanks!

------
flowcontrolio
We built this because we feel email is still one of the most popular tools for
casually reviewing and getting feedback from a group of people. Unfortunately,
the “Re: Re: Re” reply chain becomes unwieldy after a while, and there’s
always _someone_ who “never got that email”. And once the replies starts
trickling in you have to constantly consolidate the results.

We want FlowControl.io to be a collaborative document review tool through
email. You can track everyone’s status through a live dashboard, people can
respond on their phones or email, and our automatic reminders saves you from
having to nag people. We’d love to know what you think about this idea!

~~~
DontGiveTwoFlux
I'm a little confused by how this actually integrates with email. What will I
see in my email when I use flowcontrol.io? What isn't in my email that
requires going to the website to use? If I sign up, do my collaborators need
to sign up as well?

The more new technologies I'm exposed to, the more reluctantly I approach
them. I think the idea can work - do more with email. But I want to know a
little more before I sign up.

That being said, I'm in the middle of a bylaws review with an organization I'm
a part of. This may be a helpful tool, and I'll try it out.

~~~
flowcontrolio
Got it! We're designing it so your collaborators don't have to sign up, to
minimize friction for them, and should be able to address your other needs as
well. Will follow up with you separately.

------
netnichols
Would be great if you had a screencast or tour to better show what it's like
to use the system. I'm interested, but not interested enough to sign up...
yet.

~~~
flowcontrolio
See above - would love to show you what we got. Is there a way I can reach
you? Or you can contact me at yukuan@flowcontrol.io. Thanks!

------
daemonk
I think the landing page needs more description of what exactly the product
does. Is it meant to be an e-mail service? Or is it a service that you plug
your existing e-mail into?

Is this kind of like google wave?

~~~
flowcontrolio
Sorry, yes we should be more descriptive - will update it shortly. It's not a
stand-alone service but one that plugs into your existing email, albeit has a
web component that you can choose to use in a stand-alone fashion if you like.

------
rcavezza
I don't fully understand the use case. What would I review as a group? What
specific situations are your alpha users using this for?

------
lmg643
this definitely hits on a problem i deal with on a regular basis, but it looks
like a gmail feature, but i use microsoft outlook for all work email. so would
be interested to learn more about the implementation.

~~~
flowcontrolio
we're starting out with web-based email since it's easier, but plan to expand
to outlook soon also. can I learn more about what specific problem you
encounter regularly? if you're interested in sharing more, I'd love to hear at
yukuan@flowcontrol.io. Thanks!

